# Hughes Syndrome ?????



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter.
I want to Thankyou so much for all what you do for this site.........looks like you are a very busy man on here  ........well Im gonna make you a little busier 
I have had 3 miscarriages and I have now been tested for Hughes Syndrome.
With our last 2 miscarriages I took baby aspirin but stopped cos I panicked about taking it and my clinic didnt think I needed it so I stopped and sadly our babies died .
I have has 2 tests done and these were the results :-

1st test - Lupus Anticoagulant - Negative.
Cardiolipin Antibody IgG 3.0 
Beta-2-Glycoprotein-1 Abs Positive

2nd test - Lupus Anticoagulant - Negative
Cardiolipin Antibody IgG 3.3
Beta-2-Glycoprotein-1 Abs Positive

Does this mean there is a good chance I do have Hughes Syndrome  

I also have been diagonised with Multiple Sclerosis, and I do know that Hughes Syndrome can mimic M.S symptoms, Im still not sure about the M.S as my symptoms haven't got much if any worse in the past year or two.

Thanks again for your help.........what would we do without you on here.

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Jo said:


> Hi Peter.
> I want to Thankyou so much for all what you do for this site.........looks like you are a very busy man on here  ........well Im gonna make you a little busier
> I have had 3 miscarriages and I have now been tested for Hughes Syndrome.
> With our last 2 miscarriages I took baby aspirin but stopped cos I panicked about taking it and my clinic didnt think I needed it so I stopped and sadly our babies died .
> ...


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Peter, your a star !!!   
I am seeing my clinic soon and they want to talk to us about the results, so..............
and I must make an appointment with my neurologist, just keep putting it off, it doesn't seem real if I dont see him  , but must be brave and see him soon. 

Thanks again for all you do for the site, it is very much appreciated.

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jo,

My pleasure!

Best of luck with everything,

Peter



Jo said:


> Thanks Peter, your a star !!!
> I am seeing my clinic soon and they want to talk to us about the results, so..............
> and I must make an appointment with my neurologist, just keep putting it off, it doesn't seem real if I dont see him  , but must be brave and see him soon.
> 
> ...


----------

